# Free Cherry Shrimp in 76014



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you Mr.Mike to give me some of these guys long time ago
I have more than 40 of them to give away
I will share equally to people who wants it

Arkansas Ln & New York Ave
Arlington 76014 TX
thank you


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe more than 60+ @[email protected]


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Good evening, PM sent.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

anymore left?


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah want some too ^^


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

sure if you have them left


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

let's me know what day & time u want to come by


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Want shrimp let me know still have a lot


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I would love to have some. PM sent.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

your PM's box is full 
Mon-Thursday let's me know what Day & Time you will come 

plz bring your own bucket/bag ^^


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks, Tae.


----------



## Chris Chamblee (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you still have any available? I live by cowboys stadium so I'm not that far from you and will actually be at TCC southeast campus tonight til 7. Please let me know so I can make arrangements to come get some. Thanks!


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

well I have to ask how many do you want ?


----------



## Chris Chamblee (Feb 6, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## kris_schroder (Feb 10, 2013)

PM sent, if and when you have any for trade or give away


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

hi Kris 
please hold on I got your PM. I will contact you ASAP when I am ready

thank you


----------



## kris_schroder (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! 
Kris


----------



## J.mccollum (May 18, 2012)

I would love some cherry shrimp I have about 5 now with 2 berried females. looks to get a good mix from others. I will be in Arlington all week starting monday for work so I could pick them up sometime if available .
thanks 
Jason


----------

